# What type of cooking oil are you storing?



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

What are you using and why?


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Lard, canola, corn and crisco. I store these because their shelf life is longer and they are versatile. I keep limited olive oil on hand because of its limited shelf life.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

I use very little cooking oil. Peanut oil to fry fish and oysters,etc. because it doesn't burn easy and I can reuse it a few times. 

I use a herb infused olive oil, just a cap full and salt/pepper to season meats before I grill it. 

Long term storage you can "put up " various cooking greases and butter but I don't........


----------



## hag (May 19, 2016)

Lard and butter. They are easy for me to store because I can leave them walking around in the animals until I need them. Nothing much better anyways than fish and fried potatoes cooked in lard in my opinion


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

Coconut oil. It's good for ALOT, and it keeps forever if it's not exposed to air. I store coconut oil because it's cooking oil, lotion and lube all at once


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

I just cycle olive oil. Keep about 12 1 liter glass bottles. As i use i place new buys to back and take from.front. shelf life never hampered it im usually well before the date. If it was not available for a long time i could stretch to a year. Or more.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Olive oil and coconut oil are things that work well for us health wise.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

We cook very little with oil so we store very little cooking oil; a few bottles of vegetable oil/peanut oil/olive oil that we rotate. We do have some #10 cans of dehydrated butter for long term stores.

EDIT I forgot bacon grease that Mrs S stores in the freezer.


----------



## baldman (Apr 5, 2016)

I use and store bacon grease. And u can it . I have 21 quarts in my bol .mmmmm tators onions loin cooked in bacon grease.


----------



## baldman (Apr 5, 2016)

P.s. only fill quarts 3/4 full when canning to prevent problem s.


----------



## cdell (Feb 27, 2014)

We just keep canola oil. No particular reason why, probably just because it's the cheapest and we live in canola country.


----------



## cdell (Feb 27, 2014)

baldman said:


> I use and store bacon grease. And u can it . I have 21 quarts in my bol .mmmmm tators onions loin cooked in bacon grease.


What is your procedure for this? Pressure canner I assume.


----------



## baldman (Apr 5, 2016)

Yes pressure cooker. I filter my grease so it's bright white. Heat in in a saucepan till liquid fill jar 3/4 full and full directions for tomato juice for your elevation.


----------

